# INCRA Hinge Crafter



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I am wondering from any users of this gadget, the species of wood that has given them good results for wooden hinges. The videos seem to show maple and walnut? maybe for the contrast??? Seems like the grain of the wood needs to be smooth, and the strength needs to be high???._Lee


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I have used cherry and oak with good results, Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

I would love to see a snapshot of your hinges,I use walnut for the ones I made//

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6913-wooden-hinges.html
===


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Duane
> 
> I would love to see a snapshot of your hinges,I use walnut for the ones I made//
> 
> ===


Hi Bob. Here is one I made in oak(white oak, I think). I also should still have a business card case I made from cherry laminated with bloodwood, but at this moment I am not sure where it is! I have moved twice since I made it. Both were made with the old original Incra hinge jig, also pictured.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah, found it. I made this some 15+ years ago, when I was relatively new to woodworking. It has walnut end caps, had forgotten that!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

Thank You.It's always nice to see what others do ..

Thanks Bj

==


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Wood hinges*

Nice work Bob & Duane :sold:

Thanks for sharing:yes4:


----------

